
In Startups And Life, You Need Plan A, B, And Z - jason_shah
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/14/in-startups-and-life-you-need-plan-a-b-and-z/
======
jason_shah
Reid Hoffman basically illustrates 3 potential roads; A is where you plan/aim
for, B is in the back of your head as a possible reset, and Z seems mainly
functional, so you understand the worst case scenario. If Z is manageable, it
may give you the confidence and risk appetite to aggressively pursue Plan A.

In my experience, part of the challenge with these 'Plans' is that, they are
CONSTANTLY in flux. In other words, my ABZ 5 years ago looks nothing like it
does today. When plans change that frequently, they become useful and
interesting thought exercises, but misguiding if one tries to stick to their
structure too rigidly.

~~~
mindcrime
_When plans change that frequently, they become useful and interesting thought
exercises, but misguiding if one tries to stick to their structure too
rigidly._

I've always thought that that was half of the justification for the old Dwight
Eisenhower quote:

" _Plans are worthless, but planning is everything._ "

